# Wild Camping



## chrisdougie (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi
Does anyone know of any wild camping spots in or near Largs 

Christine & Dougie


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

You could try Largs Marina car park ? Havent been for a year but didn't see any 'no overnight' signs. 
Most of the shore side parking in the area is height restricted or just blocked off thanks to anti social parking in the past.


----------



## nomad (May 11, 2005)

Hi, Just to the south of Fairllie 2 picnic areas. Sorry we've never been there, just heard about them.
Colin


----------

